# Two Recipes for Red Chile Sauce



## chilerelleno (Aug 4, 2018)

*Two Recipes for Homemade Red Chile Sauce
This is a beautiful, robust and spicy red chile sauce
The first is made using ground chile powders and the second using whole dried chile pods.


#1 Red Chile Sauce*
2T Oil or bacon grease
2T finely minced onion
2t finely minced garlic
2T flour
1t cumin
1/2t Mexican oregano, crushed
2-4T sugar, to taste
1-2T salt, to taste
3T each Guajillo and Arbol chile powders
1T Ancho chile powder
_(Yes, I'm cheating not using whole chile pods, powders are much more convenient.)_
3c Chicken or Beef stock, or Water
Lime or Lemon juice, to taste (optional)
1-2t vinegar, to taste (optional)

In a medium sauce pan add the oil and saute the onion and garlic.
Add in the flour and cook to form a roux.
In a separate bowl combine stock and chile powders, whisk well to avoid clumps
Combine with roux and whisk well to avoid clumps.
Heat to a low simmer and add salt, cumin, Mexican oregano, sugar and lemon to desired taste and continue the low simmer till reduced to approx 2.5 cups.
If desired work sauce through a wire mesh sieve or cheesecloth to remove any solids.
Or you can further puree in a blender or food processor.

*#2 Red Chile Sauce*
Is the same recipe but using whole dried chile pods.

In a medium sauce pan add the oil and saute the onion and garlic.
Add in the flour and cook to form a roux.
9 Guajillo pods
36 Arbol pods
3 Ancho pods
Rinse chiles and split open, discarding stems, seeds, and ribs.
Heat a well-seasoned cast-iron skillet over moderate heat, then toast chiles, skin sides up, in batches, about 30 seconds (be careful not to burn them, or sauce will be bitter). 
Transfer each batch of chiles to a heatproof bowl and pour boiling water over them. 
Cover bowl and soak chiles, stirring occasionally, until softened, about 15-20 minutes.
Purée chiles with three fourths of soaking liquid, reserving remainder, in a blender until smooth 
(use caution when blending hot liquids). 
Pour purée through a coarse sieve into a bowl, pressing on solids, and discard solids. 
Whisk reserved soaking liquid into chile mixture to attain desired consistency.
Combine with roux and whisk.
Heat to a low simmer and add salt, cumin, Mexican oregano, sugar and lemon to desired taste and continue the low simmer till reduced to approx 2.5 cups.
If desired work sauce through a wire mesh sieve or cheesecloth to remove any solids.
Or you can further puree in a blender or food processor.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks great whats on the plate?

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great whats on the plate?
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren,
the plate is yesterday's dinner, Stuffed Chiles and Tomatoes


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe John.  I'll give it a try.

That is a fantastic looking plate.  Definitely worth a like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for the recipe John.  I'll give it a try.
> 
> That is a fantastic looking plate.  Definitely worth a like.


My pleasure, and thank you for the compliment and like.
You can check out the whole cook here, Stuffed Chiles and Tomatoes


----------



## kit s (Aug 5, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> *Homemade Red Chile Sauce
> This is a beautiful, robust and spicy red chile sauce*
> 
> 1T Oil or bacon grease
> ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

kit s said:


> Going to try this as the red sauce especially for my enchiladas is not too good in my opinion....guess this will work.
> Ah Chili the T stands for teaspoon correct?


Be forewarned that this is a fairly spicy hot chile sauce.
T = tablespoon
t = teaspoon


----------



## kit s (Aug 5, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Be forewarned that this is a fairly spicy hot chile sauce.
> T = tablespoon
> t = teaspoon


Thanks...like spicy


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 5, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> My pleasure, and thank you for the compliment and like.
> You can check out the whole cook here, Stuffed Chiles and Tomatoes



Thanks for the link John.  I "liked" that thread too.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Aug 5, 2018)

I’ve got to try this... maybe with my barbacoa next smoke!  Point to you Chili


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I’ve got to try this... maybe with my barbacoa next smoke!  Point to you Chili


Thanks Dave,
this would be very good with lots of different pork/beef.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 22, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> *#2 Red Chile Sauce*



What do you think of using this to make Beef Cheek-Birria tacos?  Maybe smoke cheeks some than finish in this sauce?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> What do you think of using this to make Beef Cheek-Birria tacos?  Maybe smoke cheeks some than finish in this sauce?


Sounds good to me.


----------

